# say hello to my little friend



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been wanting a Sig Sauer P239 for a long, long time. ive honestly never heard or read a bad word about them, in fact the P239 is highly praised.. well except for the cost. today after work i hit the niles gun show with a safe queen G19C. after a few hours of looking i found only 2 in the whole show.. first guy only wanted to give me $300 for the glock and i knew he'd sell it for at least double that. next guy i stopped at asked me how much i wanted for the Glock, i told him i only wanted to pay $300 for the Sig. he stood there for a couple of minutes looking at the Glock, removed the slide, spring, and barrel. said well ive got a number in mind, but i need to talk to the shop owner, its his money. he takes the Glock and theres a huddle of 4 or 5 guys about 15 feet away, they pass the gun between them and whisper and keep looking at me, this went on for about 5 minutes. the same guy walks over to me and says, i keep the Glock and you pay $350 for the Sig.... i looked him in the eye for about 30 sec, just long enough to make him start to wonder and said, weeeeeell, i guess so.lol.... little did he know, i only paid $350 for the Glock.. deal of the year for me. oh and i even found a guy out there that had a hogue grip for it for $25 

that was a great deal for me, but dont fool youself, i just got lucky for some reason. EVERYTHING has double and trippled in price. sks-$750, ak's-$1700, i even saw a colt M-4 for $2999.00 yes, 3 grand and it was a stock rifle, nothing special. $40 for a box of handgun ammo. i heard a lot of foul language about the cost of everything. people are paying high dollar now for anything gun related. anyhow, heres a photo of my new carry gun after i send about 500 down range between today and tomorrow man this pistol just feels great in my hand too, now i need a holster.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NICE!! Great day at the Show for you Tom!! If I remember,,I'll talk to a Friend about a holster for that "lil beauty!! are you looking for a shoulder or hip holster?? I can check for ya,,if you want,,then you guys can talk.... If he has one/type you are lookin' for----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

right hand draw hip


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Nothing beats a deal like that!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

You sound happier than if you just reeled in a 15lb walleye.  Glad to hear you crossed one off your list.

I wish I could run down there and find that Glock 19 you traded. That's one that has been on my list for awhile. Wonder what price tag he put on your "safe queeen" ?


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got a real nice shark skin holster custom made from this guy... Phenomenal craftsmanship, by far the nicest holster I've ever seen much less owned.

http://overlandgunleather.com/ 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats, Tom.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I'll check,,tomorrow morn,,& I will Pm you "IF" he has anything you may like.... Then I can give you his C.P.# to work it out,,Pictures,, etc..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

sonar said:


> I'll check,,tomorrow morn,,& I will Pm you "IF" he has anything you may like.... Then I can give you his C.P.# to work it out,,Pictures,, etc..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


ok, sounds like a plan.. but im not commiting yet and thats what i told her..lol.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

nice gun Tom, glad your happy....I think I started a few months to early thinning the herd....most likely left a little $ out there  ...Oh well ....got what I wanted at the time
love those grips....all guns should come with them
yea prices from what I am seeing and hearing are crazy....to say the least


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Remind me to never look you in the eyes...nice piece.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Hook N Book said:


> Remind me to never look you in the eyes...nice piece.


Oh we're gonna look each other in the eyes again haha!!


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Oh we're gonna look each other in the eyes again haha!!


I'm not sure that is appropriate for a family site such as OGF?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Summit Co.,, this weekend..Gun show... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

